# To Some Its Ugly.....



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the g-shock emergency


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> the g-shock emergency


 :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> the g-shock emergency


no amount of orange can save that  :lol:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

Theres a wrist for every watch.............................................just not mine


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's the worst emergency I've every witnessed. 

Bugger me. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now that is uglier then a Monster :yucky:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i like it. bit not brave enough to wear it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bleeuuuch :yucky:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It needs melting down :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

h34r: i like it h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im coming round to g-shocks but this one will take a bit of time im affraid .it looks red rather than orange.

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

WTF. 

Please Shawn, tell me you haven't bought it. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> WTF.
> 
> Please Shawn, tell me you haven't bought it. :lol:


 :lol: no....i ordered another mudman, and the seller emailed me some other g-shocks he has... :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > WTF.
> ...


Thank heaven for that. For one moment, I thought you'd taken complete leave of your senses. h34r:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PhilM said:


> It needs melting down :tongue2:


thought it had already...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

IMHO G-shocks are not known for their beauty but for their ruggedness, dependability, and features for the money. Someone on another forum torture-tested one by running it through an automatic dishwasher and it emerged a bit faded but still functioning.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> h34r: i like it h34r:


Shawn; are you using a baking ingredient that has a detrimental effect on your higher brain functions?











 :lol:


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Prefer the Mudman MIRO, but have a plain black Gulfman and like that a lot.

Decent size, all the features you want and a comfy strap.

D.


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

The g-shock Emergency....... as in dial 999 and call the watch police!


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

I personally don't like G Shocks and this one looks like it has some chewing gum stuck to it


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

really ugly


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Ugly is too nice a word for *THAT*! Nothing could make that look better, although a bull dozer might help.


----------



## irkibby (Oct 20, 2008)

You know those kids watches they get from lucky bags and christmas crackers? These big plastic things always remind me of them, added that this one would especially appeal to a kid because it is brightly coloured.

Yes, it's a technical watch , and digital does appeal to me a bit, but I am finding it a little bit hard to believe that someone sat down with a blank piece of paper and designed that watch.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------

